# Butch Green Holding Blinds



## Charles C.

Butch makes the best holding blinds, but his customer service is top notch, as well. I left my blind unrolled in the back of my truck and lost a pole when the blind nearly blew out. I e-mailed asking what a replacement pole would cost and Jeannie & Butch agreed to send me a pole for FREE. Awesome customer service and an awesome product. 

Charles Cottrell


----------



## GulfCoast

I ordered a blind from Butch, and just casually mentioned that my first Butch blind had one of the poles bent by "bird tech" running over it with a 4 wheeler. When my second blind came, it had an extra pole in the box. Butch is THE MAN. Period.


----------



## Ricky Elston

They are awesome people to deal with, I'm a very happy customer.


----------



## kjrice

Butch is a great guy and his products rock.


----------



## Tim McGarry

Does anybody have contact info. for Butch? I'd like to look into his blinds and stick men.


----------



## GulfCoast

Butch's telephone number is 310 645 7106


----------



## Jim Harvey

Butch Green products are "the cream of the crop".

Yes, there are cheaper ones out there. 

With Butch's holding blinds and stickmen you pay for it once, and it lasts forever.

The guy wants you to like his stuff so much, he doesn't even bill you until you had it for awhile to make sure you are happy.

How many other companies do that?


----------



## helencalif

Are you coming to the Master National in Corning, CA, in early October?

The Lassen Ret. Club will be selling Butch Green holding blinds (3' and 4' sizes), bird racks (2 sizes), and his stickmen at the Master National. 

Don and I will be manning the Lassen booth selling these great Butch Green products. You can pick them up there and save on shipping.

Want to reserve something ? Just PM me and tell me what you want reserved for you and I'll put your name on it. 

Helen Graves, Treasurer
Lassen Retriever Club


----------



## Eddie Sullivan

If you call him have a chair handy. He can talk more than us Southern boys. He does belive in taking care of his customers.
________
Gay porn


----------



## sandyg

I just received a three pole blind and three stickmen. Incredible quality! This stuff will last longer than my dog will. Like others have said, no charge until I've tried it and I'm happy with it. Also, Butch takes his time with you on the phone. Interesting stories but I'm not looking forward to my next phone bill. Actual shipping was $21 from L.A. to Detroit using USPS Priority.


----------



## labluver

Does Butch have a website?


----------



## BGreen

No, I currently do not have a website.

Please feel free to call me at 310-645-7016 Los Angeles time.

Thanks, Butch


----------



## Joule Charney

Hi Butch,

I own one of your blinds and I am pleased with the quality. I have a couple of comments/questions...

1) Getting the stakes into the ground where I do most of my training (northern California) during much of the year is very difficult. What do you recommend? The last time I used a mallet, I tore the material.

2) The stakes readily fall out of their slots. This is a common problem. I've fairly often picked up other handler's stakes that they've lost in the field. I have seen some sewing remedies. Wouldn't it be fairly simple for you to add this feature?

3) Some of us use bungies or other ties to hold the rolled or folded blinds for transport, either into the field or in our vehicles. It would be preferable to have ties affixed to the blinds. Is this something you've considered?

Sincerely,

Joule Charney


----------



## tpark

Very nice people and a great product.


----------



## fuchsr

Yes, I agree the fact that the poles fall out is irritating but I understand some people actually prefer to be able to remove the poles for transportation or they use the poles as blind markers etc.

I simply drilled holes into each pole and through the fabric and then used regular cable ties from Radio Shack to hold the poles in place. Works beautifully. 

The cable ties also come in handy for keeping track of the bungees. I use the ball-and-loop kind of bungees (I buy mine from CleanRun.com) and simply attach them to one of the cable ties when the blind is in use.

-r



TenacularDogs said:


> Hi Butch,
> 
> I own one of your blinds and I am pleased with the quality. I have a couple of comments/questions...
> 
> 1) Getting the stakes into the ground where I do most of my training (northern California) during much of the year is very difficult. What do you recommend? The last time I used a mallet, I tore the material.
> 
> 2) The stakes readily fall out of their slots. This is a common problem. I've fairly often picked up other handler's stakes that they've lost in the field. I have seen some sewing remedies. Wouldn't it be fairly simple for you to add this feature?
> 
> 3) Some of us use bungies or other ties to hold the rolled or folded blinds for transport, either into the field or in our vehicles. It would be preferable to have ties affixed to the blinds. Is this something you've considered?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joule Charney


----------



## counciloak

I agree, Butch's blinds are the best! As far as the poles sliding out, what I did is slide the pole out about 6 inches, and wrap them with tape. Just enough to make a swollen spot that will barely fit back in to the sleeve and ends up a few inches above the cuff. If I want to I can pull them out, but they no longer fall out.

Joe O'Brien


----------



## Nunu

i was over on texas trophy hunters and i seen a link to rhini blinds . come to find out they are based out of spartanburg . does anybody know anything about them and are the blinds any good ? once i get the money plan on buying a good blind for me and the family to use this upcoming deer season . thanks for any info.


----------



## Nunu

i was over on texas trophy hunters and i seen a link to rhini blinds . come to find out they are based out of spartanburg . does anybody know anything about them and are the blinds any good ? once i get the money plan on buying a good blind for me and the family to use this upcoming deer season . thanks for any info.


----------

